# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Мобильные мошенники!

## Bacardi

У каждого из нас есть мобильный телефон!
Это конечно не Linux, на который не залетают (пока не залетают) вирусы!
Тем не менее к нам могут придти смс-сообщения от незнакомых нам людей!

Вот пример такого сообщения:

"Мам незвони тел.украли срочно брось 1000р.на 89097233968 обья"

Сообщение пришло со следующего номера: 8 919 567 52 38 в 4 часа 33 минуты!


Теперь проанализируем сообщение!
1) Итак, оно пришло в 4.33. Специально, когда человек проснется, первое что придет в голову, что все ли в порядке с близкими людьми? Далее ситуация может идти по-разному, зависит от конкретного человека (его характера, опыта и знаний)!

2) Следующее: сообщение написано с ошибками!
Частый признак таких сообщений - слово "объясню" мошенники пишут с мягким знаком.

3) Когда вчитываешься в смысл, то понимаешь, а причем здесь 1000р?
Но можно догадаться: что вроде как ты купил себе новый номер и на него то как раз и нужно скинуть заветную сумму в 1000р.

4) Сумма определена не маленькая - 1000р. Вспомните УК и вы сами все поймете! Что определенный вид мошенничества уже будет наказан не рублем, а арестом.


Предлагаю на сайте создать список с номерами данных мошенников.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

*Bacardi*, ИМХО смысла нет создавать такой список, мне кажется такие телефонные номера долго не живут - их постоянно меняют.

----------


## Bacardi

> мне кажется такие телефонные номера долго не живут - их постоянно меняют.


Тем не менее пользователи, которым пришли такие сообщения смогут убедиться в том факте - что прислали сообщение(я) мошенники!

В интернете нигде не выводятся списки мошенников!
На нашем сайте - они будут!


Далее можно будет узнать чей оператор пользуется большей популярностью у мошенников!

----------


## Сэм

> В интернете нигде не выводятся списки мошенников!
> На нашем сайте - они будут!


Теперь осталась самая малость....чтобы те, кто получит аналогичные СМС-ки, зашли в 4.33 в интернет и нашли этот пост ))))

----------


## Bacardi

> Теперь осталась самая малость....чтобы те, кто получит аналогичные СМС-ки, зашли в 4.33 в интернет и нашли этот пост ))))


Зайти в интернет можно в любое время!
Пользователям телефонов останется лишь ознакомиться с нашими номера (теми, которые уже будут на сайте)!

----------


## Damien

> Пользователям телефонов останется лишь ознакомиться с нашими номера (теми, которые уже будут на сайте)!


ага и убедившись, что телфона нет - спокойно перечислить 1000 рублей.
Идея абсурдна. Самое правильное было бы - наказать мошенников.
Но, для этого надо - зафиксировать факт оплаты (чтоб были доказательства) и писать заявление в милицию.
Правда, мошенник может сказать, что он перепутал телефон.

----------


## DefesT

*Bacardi*, Каким образов будешь составлять списки мошенников?
Я уже когда-то писал что-то подобное
http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...&postcount=133

----------


## Bacardi

> ага и убедившись, что телфона нет - спокойно перечислить 1000 рублей.


Наличие номера телефон будет являться гарантом!
Если же его не окажется - то каждый сам решает - переводить ли ему деньги на неизвестный номер или нет. 





> Bacardi, Каким образом будешь составлять списки мошенников?



Необходимо создать тему, где каждый, кто столкнулся сам или его знакомые- вносил бы номер в нее!

Когда накопится много номеров - упорядочить их!

Тем не менее нужно начать эту работу, а не просто глотать сообщения от мошенников!

----------


## Damien

> Если же его не окажется - то каждый сам решает - переводить ли ему деньги на неизвестный номер или нет.


т.е. этот список рассчитан только на осторожных, но чрезмерно доверчивых людей, которые полезут на сайт проверять номер?




> Тем не менее нужно начать эту работу


чтоб, действительно, дать отпор таким мошенникам - в первую очередь нужно донести до, как можно, большей части населения что не стоит отвечать на странные просьбы с незнакомых номеров. Идеально было бы сообща бороться с мошеничеством, привлекая органы и операторов.
А ведение никому не нужных списков, которые все равно не дойдут до потенциальной жертвы, слишком пассивно и больше похоже на соревнование - кто затащит в базу побольше номеров.

----------


## Bacardi

> в первую очередь нужно донести до, как можно, большей части населения что не стоит отвечать на странные просьбы с незнакомых номеров. Идеально было бы сообща бороться с мошеничеством, привлекая органы и операторов.



Ты готов заняться этой работой?

Я предполагаю что не готов!

И ответ "не готов" еще раз доказывает беплатность проекта "ВирусИнфо".

А я всего лишь предлагаю вводить сюда такие номера! 
И хотя бы тем, кто здесь зарегистрирован, будет известно - что это дело рук мошенников!


 :Wink:

----------


## Torvic99

> А я всего лишь предлагаю вводить сюда такие номера!
> И хотя бы тем, кто здесь зарегистрирован, будет известно - что это дело рук мошенников!


Я с вас удивляюсь, какие такие номера - мошенники меняют симку на раз два.

----------


## Bacardi

> какие такие номера - мошенники меняют симку на раз два.


То есть 6 миллиардов людей кинуло по 1000р на симку, а мошенник то и не в курсе, так?
 :Cheesy: 

Вы забываете: в сообщении всегда указано два номера!

 :Wink:

----------


## Damien

> 6 миллиардов людей кинуло по 1000р на симку


попробуй представить образ потенциальной жертвы мошенников. После этого поймешь - они вряд ли зайдут в 4 часа ночи на этот сайт  :Smiley: 
А те, кто в курсе - им даже списки не нужны, на самом то деле.




> Ты готов заняться этой работой?
> 
> Я предполагаю что не готов!


ну а вдруг здесь найдутся какие нибудь тимуровцы?

Бессмысленная работа ведь тоже никому не нужна. От ведения списков вообще никакой пользы, в отличие от показательных наказаний. Когда мошенник увидит, что у него есть пределенный шанс "загреметь" - он сто раз подумает, прежде чем заводить очередной платный номер.
Разных списков и так - пруд-пруди по простому запросу типа - "телефоны мошенников". Но, как думаешь, много ли бабушек умеют пользоваться интернетами?

Как не стать жертвой мобильного мошенника?




> "Положи 300 рублей на номер *****. Лена." - такую СМС-ку получили миллионы пользователей сотовых сетей, включая и меня. У каждого первого есть знакомая Лена. На это и расчёт мошенников, кто-то да поведётся и положит на незнакомый номер денежку. 
> 
> Что делать? 
> 
> Алгоритм действий при мобильном мошенничестве (далее - Алгоритм): 
> 
> 1. По первым трём цифрам вычисляем оператора мобильной сети (916 - МТС, 903 - Билайн и т.д.) 
> Справочник здесь. 
> 2. Лезем в Интернет, и на сайте оператора связываемся со службой поддержки. 
> ...


вот как надо делать, а не маяться ерундой...
Там же и про попавших в беду родственников.

----------


## Bacardi

> а вот операторы заблокируют телефон мошенника


и в тоже время:




> такие телефонные номера долго не живут - их постоянно меняют





> такие номера - мошенники меняют симку на раз два



После чего вы говорите и соглашаетесь:




> вот как надо делать, а не маяться ерундой...



*Damien*, разве оператор имеет право влезать в личную переписку и блокировать симку, когда на счету несколько тысяч от послушного населения?


Или Вы считаете что сообщения отправлены как спам? То есть отправил их робот, а не человек?

----------


## Damien

> То есть отправил их робот, а не человек?


рассылку можно поручить определеной программе с базой телефонов.
Отклик от эти СМС небольшой, поэтому для хоть какого то эффекта - отправлять их нужно сотнями. Вручную - это слишком долго.

----------


## xAoTuKc

Хм, у меня немного другая ситуация была, вот интересно ваше мнение. 
Пришло смс с незнакомого мне номера:
"Напиши ответ, жду". Номер НЕ короткий, вроде как обычный +7 937 157 20 48 гуглом узнал что это мегафон, но аж Поволжский филиал. Вопрос - а не может ли на такой номер зарегестрировано обдиралово денег? Т.е. по аналогии с коротким номером при отсылке снимается n-ая сумма денег?

----------


## tosha_men

При обращении к оператору Билайн, операторы предупреждают что за звонок по подобным номерам может быть увеличина тарификация. Что это означает - загадка. Причём сообщают это, когда заявляешь о мошейничестве.
Кстати, по крайней мере у Билайника принимают подобные номера и как обещают - передают в службу безопасности. Проблемма в данных ситуациях такая: в основном приходят смс с другого оператора.
Кстати, новый вид мошейничества: представляются сотрудниками оператора и заставляют махинационным путём переводить денежные средства на нужные им номера.

----------


## wowka

> представляются сотрудниками оператора и заставляют махинационным путём переводить денежные средства на нужные им номера.


Ага..как то матушке звонок - типа мы из техподдержки МТС - нажмите следующие кнопки, "хорошо" зрение у ней плохое, пару раз сбилась и бросила, а уж потом  я в гости зашел  :Smiley:  ликбез провел.

P.S. Работала у меня знакомая одно время в МТС - в поддержке ихней.... так грит больше половины разводов идет из зон (у нас край такой  :Smiley:  ) ЗЕКи телефоны имеют, а пополнять затруднительно (ну для не шибко больших дядек) вот и пытаются, даж не денежку срубить, а баланс пополнить  :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> ..... 
> 
> Предлагаю на сайте создать список с номерами данных мошенников.


Смысла создавать список не вижу, и скажу по чему. Первое... номера однодневки меняются как перчатки а соответственно более чем полгода не живут а тем более действуют вообще пару дней. Во вторых ОПСОСы практикуют такую услугу как смена номера... ну надоели вам люди вы решили сменить полностью свое окружение. Номер меняете вам выдают понравившийся номер, а он оказывается в таком списке.

----------


## Bacardi

> такую услугу как смена номера...


Только прежде номер должен отбыть в отстойнике не менее половины года!

 :Wink:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Только прежде номер должен отбыть в отстойнике не менее половины года!


Собственно о чем и речь... как правило номер однодневка живет не долго далее средства переводятся на другой счет... далее пол года , контракт разрывается и номер уходит на реализацию. Ну и естественно что не должно быть задолженности.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Bacardi

СМС с номера: 
+7 904 783 23 94
"Привет!Я тебя лю)Смотри с телефона открытку:  :"http://": //loves-mms.ru/1563"

Проверка через онлайн ДокторВеб определила наличие заражения на данной странице!

----------


## nbnfy

Запросто.
Вот несколько номеров  с которых мне постоянно приходили смс-ки от некой кати с просьбой посмотреть ее страничку.Причем все происходило глубокой ночью...... :Censored: 
 8 912 680 64 91  :Censored: 
 8 919 385 48 63
 8 919 385 30 34
Они наверное уже находятся в черной базе МТса. А может и нет.

----------


## Bacardi

+7 912 292 82 10

Prinyato novoe MMS(#151) ot abonenta Elena dlya мой номер. Dlya prosmotra MMS v telefone pereidite po ssylke:  :"http://": //base-mms.ru/id151

__________________________________________________  _____________

Ну вот!
Не работает!
А мне был нужен вирус!

Если есть подобные смс - пишите!  :Wink:

----------


## nbnfy

Спамеры достали уже по аське.Когда работаешь с аськой на компе...то все нормально.Как только включишщь телефон......Лезут сво..чи с предложением открыть ммс и посмотреть что-то.
Как с этим бороться.
Вроде стоит касперский. :Censored:

----------


## Bacardi

Настройки > Антиспам > Принимать сообщения только от тех, кто в списке!

----------


## VERVOLF

народ  по поводу мошенничества есть отличнейшее противоядие  по крайней мере у нас в Украине...  правда с СМС  спамерами я несталкивался  а вот с отправкой какого нибудь СМС  за то чтобы снять  банер хватало

итак  первое  вычисляем  короткий номер  это довольно просто
второе  обращаемся к оператору сотовой сети  с просбой  типа  достал меня этот мошенник  и.т.д  
третье ждем результатов   

примерно так

----------


## Bacardi

Ваша схема проста и понятна!
Тем не менее на практике в России - это требует много усилий!  :Wink:

----------


## nbnfy

Да я бы и не сказал что нужно много усилий.Таким образом я отбил обратно свои денешки у провайдера.На все про - все ушла неделя звонков и ругани.Примерно по пять звонков в день.
 В итоге сейчас более-менее нормально.Не списывают деньги (за незаказанный вами контент.). :Censored:

----------


## nbnfy

Сегодня.мне пришла смс-ка в 15.04 12.12.10 -текст дословно.....Ваша банковская карта виза заблокирована.Инфо по 89512770260.Бесплатно.

Полнейший развод.Отправил данные своему Оператору. :Censored:

----------


## Bacardi

А что в данном случае сделает оператор?

----------


## nbnfy

Оператор в данном случае предотвращает подобного рода смс-ки с указанного номера на ваш номер. :Censored:

----------


## nbnfy

Сегодня оять пришла смс-ка ( а точнее пакет интернет ).В 05.25 утра.С номера 8 916 262 89 37.Со словами ваша открытка добавлена и ссылкой на mmsmy.moy.su/1.ja
 Вот так.мошенники не дремлют

----------


## Bacardi

Главное чтобы операторы реагировали!  :Wink:

----------


## nbnfy

По крайней мере всякая гадость с этих засветившихся номеров повторно не приходит

----------


## nbnfy

Опять Гадости происходят.Вчера мой телефлн отправил смс на номер 4666.Сегодня на номер 5666.В обоих случаях без моего ведома .Сняли деньги.Я уже достал своего сотового оператора.Ну а как по другому .Только так.
 Каперский мобильный молчит.Скачал пробную версию(30 дней) с сайта.Установил.Он Сразу начал писать что срок действия лицензии уже истек.Это как так,
Тут заметил у себя в теле одну странную вещь.
Если воспользоваться регистрацией данного аппарта в сети нокиа, тоесть(Средства-Программы-Мой Нокиа-Зарегистрировать продукт),то у меня происходит отправка смс-сообщения на номер 8 921 977 34 25.
Буду звонить в тех-поддержку нокиа.Выясню что за номер такой.

----------


## cybercop

Нет смысла писать список. У нас, на Украине, номер можно купить за минуту, выбросив старую симку. Мало того, он не будет зарегистрирован НИ НА КОГО!  :Smiley:  Потому такое благое начинание вероятно интересно, но, поверьте, абсолютно бесполезно!

----------


## vovi

> Опять Гадости происходят.Вчера мой телефлн отправил смс на номер 4666.Сегодня на номер 5666.В обоих случаях без моего ведома .Сняли деньги.Я уже достал своего сотового оператора.Ну а как по другому .Только так.
>  Каперский мобильный молчит.Скачал пробную версию(30 дней) с сайта.Установил.Он Сразу начал писать что срок действия лицензии уже истек.Это как так,
> Тут заметил у себя в теле одну странную вещь.
> Если воспользоваться регистрацией данного аппарта в сети нокиа, тоесть(Средства-Программы-Мой Нокиа-Зарегистрировать продукт),то у меня происходит отправка смс-сообщения на номер 8 921 977 34 25.
> Буду звонить в тех-поддержку нокиа.Выясню что за номер такой.


"после перепрошивки телефон отправил мессагу на номер 8 921 977 34 25. тело сообщения увидеть нельзя. имя номера - My Nokia. 
Похоже что это жесткая бэта и Мы - тестовые кроллики!" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Val_Ery

Сегодня в 5-00 на мой номер Мегафон пришла СМС такого содержания: ""Европа плюс поздравляет вас! На Ваш номер выпал приз: ноутбук Самсунг Z840. Инф. по тел.: 8(961)3863690, 8(495)6461462 с 10,00 до 22,00 (samsung.com)". 
Отправитель - +7-927-711-57-64 - Мегафон
Тел. контакт - Билайн, МГТС
Сообщил операторам, всем... 
Что порадовало - на сайте Билайна не нашел формы для сообщения сведений о мошенничестве (хотя, может плохо искал ?)
ИМХО: из наблюдений, за любой попыткой развода конечным контактом почему-то всегда остается Билайн...

----------


## Nvidia

> ИМХО: из наблюдений, за любой попыткой развода конечным контактом почему-то всегда остается Билайн...


При чём умудряются даже звонить с музыкой оператора, представиться оператором, и начинают говорить об о грозившей вам опасности и просят нажать комбинацию клавиш....
НЕ попадайтесь на это - минимум  300р на счёте сразу не будет, сестра так один раз попала, я за ней не уследила.
Второй раз она врубила громкую связь и я вовремя выхватила трубку и послала кое-куда , после чего завершила звонок. С тех пор больше не звонили пока что)))

----------


## Nexus

> я вовремя выхватила трубку и послала кое-куда , после чего завершила звонок. С тех пор больше не звонили пока что)))


 :Thumbs Up: 


Да и не только Билайн. На МТС тоже (пару раз) приходили сообщения, о якобы Вам MMS сообщение, перейдите по ссылке и скачайте приложение на телефон. Загружал, естественно, с компьютера. Обычно такие java-вирусы уже хорошо детектятся антивирусами, типа Java.SmsSend...
В МТС есть как раз поддержка при мошенничестве, где предлагается переслать сообщение или отослать им в службу 911 по Email. Сколько раз отсылал, все не доходит почта до них  :Sad:  Якобы, не существует.

На МегаФоне с таким ни разу не встречался.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

> Да и не только Билайн.


Может быть. С приходящими ммс на МТС вопрос решился очень быстро - письмо в поддержку, и больше нету! А вот про Билайн говорить могу много и долго: от входящих платных звонков до блокировки телефона и "подписки" на получение платного контента... 
Кстати, про моё предыдущее сообщение: вот это - отреагировали все, кроме Билайна... Наверное, с объемом работ не справляются  :Smiley:

----------


## Словен

А вот мой опыт.
На мой российский номер МегаФон несколько раз приходили смсы с просьбой пополнить счёт (один раз меня даже по имени назвали :Smiley: ) и раз типа с Европы плюс. Номера билайн и мтс, не с моего региона. Каждый раз отправлял номера и текст по почте опсосам тех регионов. Приходили автоматические отписки, что приняли к сведению.
А один раз пришло сообщение с МегаФона из чечни о пополнении счёта. Типа от какого-то знакомого. Обычная схема, то есть. Я от нечего делать послал его по смс. И мы немного пописались (!), пока не припугнул того урода отделом К. Денег сняли только за смсы.

Как вот проконтроллировать, заблокировал опсос номер или нет и отправил ли информацию в милицию?

----------

